# El hombre que 'desokupó' su chalet en Murcia con barras de hierro



## JmDt (3 Sep 2022)

Veamos cómo trata la Buena nueva el panfleto NIUS DIARIO:

*Los dos delitos a los que se enfrenta el hombre que 'desokupó' su chalet en Murcia con barras de hierro*

Llamó a dos amigos para que le acompañasen con barras de hierro

Dentro había seis personas, entre ellos niños que se bañaban en una piscina

Víctor podría ser acusado de "realización arbitraria del propio derecho" y coacciones

"Lo hice mal, no lo tendría que haber hecho así, pero ahora la casa la tengo yo", decía Víctor en una entrevista que ha concedido al Programa del Verano de Mediaset. Unos okupas entraron en su chalet, en la urbanización Los Ángeles, en la pedanía murciana de El Esparragal. Decidió desalojarles por su cuenta y riesgo.

Sucedió el domingo por la tarde. Fue a la playa con su mujer y sus hijas y luego se acercaron a su segunda residencia. Asegura que se la compraron al banco el pasado mes de septiembre y pagan una hipoteca de 300 euros mensuales pero están haciendo reformas y por eso no viven ahí. Solo habían pasado para recoger unas cosas pero les extrañó que al meter la llave no abriera la puerta.

Fue entonces cuando salió el vecino y le contó que había estado intentando localizarle pero no tenía su teléfono. Unos okupas se habían colado en la vivienda. Decidió llevarse a su mujer y a las niñas y regresar más tarde. Acompañado por dos amigos se presentó en la casa. Llevaban palos y barras de hierro en las manos. No eran capaces de abrir la entrada principal y comenzaron a golpearla, hasta que se dieron cuenta de que el portón del garaje estaba a abierto y accedieron a la parcela.

En el jardín había seis personas, entre ellos niños, que se bañaban en una piscina hinchable. "Fuera de aquí, esta es mi casa", gritaba Víctor, obligándoles a marcharse. Los okupas argumentaban que pensaban que la casa pertenecía al banco y pedían que les dejase sacar sus pertenencias en un coche que tenían aparcado, antes de marcharse.

Nadie ha presentado ninguna denuncia. Víctor debía haberlo hecho por *allanamiento de morada*, para que la Guardia Civil pudiera desalojar a los okupas. Asegura que prefiere* pagar la multa *que volver a pasar por un proceso de cinco años para que la justicia le devuelva su casa. Ya fue desahuciado en el año 2017. Los okupas tampoco han acudido al cuartel, por lo que de momento ha recuperado su vivienda* sin ninguna consecuencia*.

*Proceso de desahucio*

Para iniciar un proceso de desahucio lo primero es presentar una denuncia. No se puede expulsar a los okupas sin una *orden judicial*, pero los agentes pueden ayudar en el procedimiento. A veces los ocupantes del edificio se marchan al comenzar las acciones legales.

El propietario debe *demostrar que es titular de la vivienda* y que quienes la ocupan lo hacen sin título para ello. Determinadas estas circunstancias, se señalará el momento del *lanzamiento*, que será notificado a los okupas, a los que conceden un plazo de cinco días para demostrar su situación. Si no presentan una *escritura de compra o un contrato de alquiler*, se enfrentan a un *auto judicial irrecurrible*, con hora y fecha concreta, que autoriza el desahucio.

Si no pueden demostrar su situación se ordenará su "lanzamiento inmediato", aunque en realidad el tiempo que se prolongue dependerá del juzgado. Por ejemplo, en Madrid pueden pasar hasta 30 días desde que se presenta la demanda hasta que se tramita.

Luego entra toda la posibilidad de* recurso* de las decisiones judiciales, por lo que los plazos medios hasta que se produce el lanzamiento *superan el año y medio*, según la estadísticas del Consejo General del Poder Judicial. Llegada la fecha, si los okupas no han abandonado la vivienda voluntariamente serán expulsados por los agentes de la autoridad.

Desokupación
Víctor podría enfrentarse a dos delitos si los okupas hubieran querido denunciarle: por un lado "realización arbitraria del propio derecho", recogido en el artículo 455 del Código Penal. Determina que "el que, para realizar un derecho propio actuando fuera de las vías legales, emplease violencia, intimidación o fuerza en las cosas, será castigado con la pena de multa de seis a doce meses". Puede imponerse una pena superior si se utilizan armas u objetos peligrosos.

Además, podría ser acusado de coacciones, según se contempla en el artículo 172.1 del Código Penal: "el que, sin estar legítimamente autorizado, impidiere a otro con violencia hacer lo que la ley no prohíbe, o le compeliere a efectuar lo que no quiere, sea justo o injusto, será castigado con la pena de prisión de seis meses a tres años o con multa de 12 a 24 meses, según la gravedad de la coacción o de los medios empleados”.

CONCLUSIÓN

Compensa expulsar porque la condena es leve y estaría sometida a muchas atenuantes.....

RIESGO DE EXPULSAR es que al final tengas que emplearte a fondo con la barra y se monte una pelea con lesiones etc en ese caso aún así, si no matas a palos al otro sigue compensando.

Otro riesgo es que al final te den a ti pero eso se elimina siendo más y con más barras.

Han hecho bien. Digan lo que digan los progres y tiene fácil defensa para que jamás entren en la cárcel.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

_"No le vá pasá ná, amoh hasé un croufunding y coger tubuses pá Mursia pa poyarloh. Ze grava pa proteherze ante loj jueses; el Ejtado es güeno y comprenzivo con quién quiere saltarse sus leye y prusedimientoh"_

Mode cuñao épico y experto en derecho Burbuja.info OFF.



Saberse no se podía, encima se grabó el muy subnormal. Ya veremos lo "barato" que le sale el tema, el procedimiento PENAL no ha hecho más que empezar.

Eso por no denunciar y ir a un abogado, que es lo que tendría que haber hecho desde el minuto cero, pero claro, como debe ser un rata y un pesetero de esos que alquilan sin contrato, luego vienen los problemas.


----------



## auyador (3 Sep 2022)

Le han cogido saña los medios de comunicación, desde el minuto cero buscando como convertirlo en el delincuente


----------



## JmDt (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> _"No le vá pasá ná, amoh hasé un croufunding y coger tubuses pá Mursia pa poyarloh. Ze grava pa proteherze ante loj jueses"_
> 
> Mode cuñao épico y experto en derecho Burbuja.info OFF.
> 
> ...



Deberías hacer una serie los cuñaos, cual disparates de Goya.


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Sep 2022)

El error gordo es grabarlo y subirlo a las redes, eso se hace sin pruebas de ese tipo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Deberías hacer una serie los cuñaos, cual disparates de Goya.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178004




No es mala idea, nuestro país, es una mina de cuñaos y gañanes casi analfabetos.

Gracias, algo haré.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El error gordo es grabarlo y subirlo a las redes, eso se hace sin pruebas de ese tipo.



"Ej que ze graba pa proteherze, ej mu lijtoh, no le va de pasá ná"


Leído con estos, mis ojos, en Burbuja.info.


Este es el nivel Maribel.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Sep 2022)

*Un Heroe

Yo le daba una medalla al ciudadano y lo pondria de ejemplo a seguir

EL siguiente nivel es presentarse en casa de politicos pro okupas y molerlos a palos



PD. Murciano tenia que ser , a ver si los del norte empezais a echarle cojones tambien para que no se rian de vosotros*


----------



## SuSantidad77 (3 Sep 2022)

Conclusión: Olé por lo que ha hecho, ahora bien, me chirria que sea tan listo para saber que la justicia es más un estorbo a la hora de desocupar y un auténtico subnormal por grabarlo todo y subirlo a redes, no seeee


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 Sep 2022)

Ha hecho bien en expulsar a los bichos okupas automaticamente. Las leyes PPsoe son una burla contra el español de bien:



> Luego entra toda la posibilidad de* recurso* de las decisiones judiciales, por lo que los plazos medios hasta que se produce el lanzamiento *superan el año y medio*, según la estadísticas del Consejo General del Poder Judicial


----------



## fachacine (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> _"No le vá pasá ná, amoh hasé un croufunding y coger tubuses pá Mursia pa poyarloh. Ze grava pa proteherze ante loj jueses; el Ejtado es güeno y comprenzivo con quién quiere saltarse sus leye y prusedimientoh"_
> 
> Mode cuñao épico y experto en derecho Burbuja.info OFF.
> 
> ...



La mayor rata de Burbuja, la cucaracha más infecta de este foro llamando ratas a los demás. No te mando a tomar por culo porque sé que disfrutarías.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (3 Sep 2022)

Estaría bien conocer este delito: *realización arbitraria del propio derecho* 

Si sale a cuenta de que te condenen por ello y no pasar por un via crucis judicial...pues adelante!!


----------



## JmDt (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> _"No le vá pasá ná, amoh hasé un croufunding y coger tubuses pá Mursia pa poyarloh. Ze grava pa proteherze ante loj jueses; el Ejtado es güeno y comprenzivo con quién quiere saltarse sus leye y prusedimientoh"_
> 
> Mode cuñao épico y experto en derecho Burbuja.info OFF.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo en que son subnormales por grabarlo. O más bien por grabarlo y difundirlo.

Si lo grabas y te lo guardas y la intervención ha sido limpia puede ser útil después. Por ejemplo si dicen que les apalizastes y aparecen con un parte de lesiones y en el vídeo se ve que salieron sin resistencia.

Para eso es mejor usar una cámara tipo GoPro o así pero que no sepan que les grabas, también vale el audio del móvil dejarlo grabando y quizás podréis acreditar que no hubo violencia o que no la iniciasteis ustedes. Si se nos va la mano se destruye la grabación y todos contentos. JAMAS USAR MOVILES.

Eso se hace de madrugada para pillarlos durmiendo y salen acojonados los que están dentro y te aseguras que poca gente del exterior va a grabarte.

Eso es de primero de dar el palo. (Así lo hacen las unidades de intervención para pillar narcos).

El otro riesgo es que se ha mediatizado y eso solo les puede perjudicar en el juzgado y más con el actual panorama político.

Si esto entra en el juzgado de guardia normal la condena es dificil si no hay videos ni lesiones y aún teniendo tanto videos como lesiones seguramente les compense porque si no tienen antecedentes es muy poco probable que pisen la cárcel y seguramente la responsabilidad civil por las lesiones sea menor pérdida que tener la casa okupada años.

Pd yo desocupe una vivienda militar ocupada. Lo hicimos por cojones.

Lo que no sabían es que era en zona militar.

Rompimos unas ventanas y les hechamos lacrimógenos y botes de humo por dentro.


Salieron "voluntariamente" y cuando se fueron entramos, arreglamos las ventanas y se recogieron las evidencias. Es más como estaban durmiendo y veían que había humo y tenían todo irritado salieron por patas tropezandose.....

Se dejaron hasta los móviles.

La excusa es que era un edificio para practicar combate en población y era en parte cierto y que no nos dimos cuenta que estaba ocupada, esta parte completamente falsa.

Una para aacción de este tipo es necesario:

Acción planeada lo que te da agilidad en la ejecución o Velocidad Operativa.
Mantener la Sorpresa, si no hay sorpresa no tienes ventaja inténtalo otro día.
Violencia controlada.

Y esto no se improvisa se prepara y se ensaya antes.

El palo que les cuento estuvimos 3 días observando las rutinas y sabiamos cuánta gente y dónde estaban y el di anterior hicimos varios ensayos en otra vivienda igual en la otra punta de la zona militar.

Solo entramos y la verdad no entramos sino que les hicimos salir cuando los que observaron el tema nos dieron luz verde.


----------



## patroclus (3 Sep 2022)

Me suda la polla lo del delito de realización arbitraria del propio derecho. Si la justicia no hace su trabajo, lo tiene que hacer el ciudadano.


----------



## AH1N1 (3 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> EL siguiente nivel es presentarse en casa de politicos pro okupas y molerlos a palos


----------



## pocoyo82 (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El error gordo es grabarlo y subirlo a las redes, eso se hace sin pruebas de ese tipo.



Pues yo creo que muestra el camino a mucha gente con el vídeo


----------



## Snowball (3 Sep 2022)

Más la pérdida de salud asociada...


----------



## Snowball (3 Sep 2022)

Más la pérdida de salud asociada...


----------



## LMLights (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El error gordo es grabarlo y subirlo a las redes, eso se hace sin pruebas de ese tipo.



Es que este tipo de cosas NUNCA SE GRABAN, o por lo menos no se sube a redes. es sospechosa la noticia (noticia prefabricada?), en cualquier caso las casas se desalojan llamando a un par de chicarrones, gente y empresas que se dedican a esto, y por cierto no suelen usar la violencia (salvo legitima defensa). Hay muchas maneras de echar a un okupa, a mi me parece perfectamente legítimo usar la fuerza con quien ya la ha usado contigo.


----------



## noseyo (3 Sep 2022)

Lo tenemos bien claro , políticos , jueces , perros del estado con nómina que cumplen órdenes de delincuentes , esos hay que eliminarlos pero ya la gente parece que aguanta todo y más


----------



## Catártico (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## t_chip (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> _"No le vá pasá ná, amoh hasé un croufunding y coger tubuses pá Mursia pa poyarloh. Ze grava pa proteherze ante loj jueses; el Ejtado es güeno y comprenzivo con quién quiere saltarse sus leye y prusedimientoh"_
> 
> Mode cuñao épico y experto en derecho Burbuja.info OFF.
> 
> ...



?Tu puta madre bien, cagón,?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (3 Sep 2022)

El caso servirá para ver cuáles son las consecuencias. Si el corrupto estamento judicial interpreta que puede sentar un peligroso antecedente o "generar sentimiento antiokupas", el tipo puede darse por jodido.


----------



## Bien boa (3 Sep 2022)

Probablemente quisiera que todo el mundo lo viese y convertirse en víctima mediática para crear una corriente ; el problema es que los medios la han tomado con él y va a ser el malo de la película.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (3 Sep 2022)

Ayuso, después de integrar en tu discurso como asumibles en tu "pogromo", quiero decir, en tu "pograma" hechos reprobables que suponen un dilema moral, ¿por qué no integras también la recuperación express por el propietario de su vivienda ocupada?
A mí me parece menos grave esto que privar de una vida futura a un nasciturus.

Todos sus votontos pueden verse en esa tesitura: en la de ver su casa ocupada y así vas a pillar más votos pa la saca. Piénsalo Ayuso.


----------



## Derroition Man (3 Sep 2022)

Estamos en Zurdistán, el pais donde defenderte y ser honrado está penado.


----------



## Fermoselle (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El error gordo es grabarlo y subirlo a las redes, eso se hace sin pruebas de ese tipo.



Tenia que haberlos matao-------------------


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> La mayor rata de Burbuja, la cucaracha más infecta de este foro llamando ratas a los demás. No te mando a tomar por culo porque sé que disfrutarías.



Tus muertos hijo de puta borracho, tú si que eres una rata.

La verdad es la verdad, y si no te gusta:


*Te jodes*


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

Pues que lo hubiera hecho de noche o madrugada, que se joda por chapucero.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Es que este tipo de cosas NUNCA SE GRABAN, o por lo menos no se sube a redes. es sospechosa la noticia (noticia prefabricada?), en cualquier caso las casas se desalojan llamando a un par de chicarrones, gente y empresas que se dedican a esto, y por cierto no suelen usar la violencia (salvo legitima defensa). Hay muchas maneras de echar a un okupa, a mi me parece perfectamente legítimo usar la fuerza con quien ya la ha usado contigo.




No usan la violencia por que van a "medias" con los ocupas...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

Otro borracho de mierda.

Muérete cuñao hijo de puta, que no vales para nada.


----------



## |||||||| (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> _"No le vá pasá ná, amoh hasé un croufunding y coger tubuses pá Mursia pa poyarloh. Ze grava pa proteherze ante loj jueses; el Ejtado es güeno y comprenzivo con quién quiere saltarse sus leye y prusedimientoh"_
> 
> Mode cuñao épico y experto en derecho Burbuja.info OFF.
> 
> ...




jajaja, típico marica de urinario que vivirá de alquilado en algún cuchitril infecto-sidroso y sueña con okupar un chalet para poder dejarse encular por los menas de turno...

Me congratula que sufras.


----------



## Basster (3 Sep 2022)

*Pena por coacciones*

_El Código Penal prevé penas de *prisión de entre 3 meses y 2 años para quienes cometan este delito, así como multas de 6 a 24 meses*. El delito de coacciones leves está penado en la mitad inferior de ese rango, mientras que el tipo agravado conlleva la imposición de penas en su mitad superior._


*Penas por allanamiento de morada*

_Prisión de 6 meses a 2 años para cualquier particular que ingrese o permanezca en una morada ajena, en la cual no vive, sin el consentimiento del morador. Prisión de 1 a 4 años y multa de 6 a 12 meses para el particular que ejecute el delito con intimidación o violencia. _

Leído esto queda clara una cosa. Si los okupas han establecido morada, no merece la pena entrar a las bravas, salvo que los robos y desperfectos pueden ser muy cuantiosos (obras de arte, joyas, mobiliario, materiales caros...) No creo que se pueda afirmar con rotundidad que es una locura desalojar a las bravas. Grabarlo y difundirlo si que es una apuesta muy arriesgada o directamente una estupidez. Cada caso tiene que sopesarse.

Si se aplica allanamiento más coacciones, te comes como mucho 6 años. Si no tienes antecedentes seguramente fiscalía no pida más de 2 años. Eso si, hay que hacerlo de una vez, sin amenazas verbales y documentando el proceso por si hay denuncias de lesiones. 

Si es una vivienda vacía y a reformar no merece la pena cometer ningún delito. Es mejor acudir cada día a tocar los cojones si se puede.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

jajaja, típico marica de urinario que vivirá de alquilado en algún cuchitril infecto-sidroso y sueña con okupar un chalet para poder dejarse encular por los menas de turno...

Me congratula que sufras.
[/QUOTE]

Ja ja ja, ¿qué pasa borracho cuñao de mierda, que aún no te han abierto el bar?

¿Cuánto te ha subido la hipoteca con el euribor?


Ja ja ja ja ja


----------



## Gotthard (3 Sep 2022)

Y los okupas cargando sus enseres en su coche.... un Audi A6







Nos mean en la cara, hace falta una limpieza brutal. 

Ocho años picando piedra en la obra de un canal y estos no vuelven a ocupar la propiedad de nadie.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> jajaja, típico marica de urinario que vivirá de alquilado en algún cuchitril infecto-sidroso y sueña con okupar un chalet para poder dejarse encular por los menas de turno...
> 
> Me congratula que sufras.





Ja ja ja, ¿qué pasa borracho cuñao de mierda, que aún no te han abierto el bar?

*¿Cuánto te ha subido la hipoteca con el euribor?

¿vas a poner a tus hijos a comer arroz para no quitarte de ir al bar a alcoholizarte?*


Ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja

Ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja

Ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja



Cuñaoooooo!


----------



## |||||||| (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> jajaja, típico marica de urinario que vivirá de alquilado en algún cuchitril infecto-sidroso y sueña con okupar un chalet para poder dejarse encular por los menas de turno...
> 
> Me congratula que sufras.



Ja ja ja, ¿qué pasa borracho ladrón de mierda, que aún no te han abierto el bar?
[/QUOTE]


Estoy borracho pero de satisfacción de verte podrido en vida en tu cuchitril.

Apestas a humedades.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (3 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Un Heroe
> 
> Yo le daba una medalla al ciudadano y lo pondria de ejemplo a seguir
> 
> ...



Asi es...
lo que tiene cojones es que se defienda al okupa por un error de procedimiento.
Pero bueno... España es asi... por gente asi.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

.


----------



## Covaleda (3 Sep 2022)

No le va a pasar NADA.
Por mucho que babeen de rabia los medios progres.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Ja ja ja, ¿qué pasa borracho ladrón de mierda, que aún no te han abierto el bar?




Estoy borracho pero de satisfacción de verte podrido en vida en tu cuchitril.

Apestas a humedades.
[/QUOTE]



¿Cuánto debes al banco borracho de mierda?


----------



## |||||||| (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ja ja ja, ¿qué pasa borracho cuñao de mierda, que aún no te han abierto el bar?
> 
> *¿Cuánto te ha subido la hipoteca con el euribor?
> 
> ...





Ni idea de hipotecas porque lo tengo todo pagado y no debo nada a nadie.

¿Cuántos metros cuadrados tiene tu pocilga de marica? Seguro que los urinarios públicos son más espaciosos y, por supuesto, limpios.

Borrachos los menas que te llevas a tu zulo a violarlos, porque si estuvieran espabilados no pasaban ni de la puerta.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Ni idea de hipotecas porque lo tengo todo pagado y no debo nada a nadie.
> 
> ¿Cuántos metros cuadrados tiene tu pocilga de marica? Seguro que los urinarios públicos son más espaciosos y, por supuesto, limpios.




Ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja

"Todo pagado" ni en tus sueños, borrachuzo sarnoso.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (3 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y los okupas cargando sus enseres en su coche.... un Audi A6
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178070
> 
> ...



Tal cual... sindrome de Estocolmo?
NO RETRASO PROFUNDO.


----------



## Gotthard (3 Sep 2022)

En algunos estados USA es un _trespassing_ y estas habilitado para entrar en la casa armado hasta los dientes y echarlos, pero lo normal es que la policia se haya encargado antes y todo el que sea pillado en casa ajena va a comer mas de 4 años de prision.

No puedes ejecutarles a balazos porque no hay un _stay my ground_ previo, pero por unos cuantos culatazos y lesiones contundentes no te van a decir nada ya que sucede en tu propiedad.

_A landowner has the privilege to* use reasonable force* to stop a trespasser’s entry onto their land. But if the landowner causes serious injury to the trespasser who doesn’t threaten the landowner with harm, the landowner will be liable for the trespasser’s injury. _

Es decir, que ademas si el okupa te amenaza a ti, ya tienes proteccion legal para usar fuerza letal.

Como europeo puteado por leyes garantistas para vagos y maleantes, me pone muy palote la justicia penal americana, sinceramente. Simple, eficaz, y dejando un buen margen para que el ciudadano perjudicado se pueda defender. La justicia se hace a base de jurisprudencia de los tribunales, de abajo a arriba, y claro, salen leyes *justas*, no queda otra.

Y buceando mas he visto algo impresionante: que la okupación se permite en caso de que sea necesaria para protegerse de un peligro vital inminente. Esto esta muy bien traido. Imagina que te pilla un tornado en Oklahoma a kilometros de tu casa. Estas autorizado a entrar en casa ajena para protegerte sin que tenga consecuencias penales. Es el unico caso en que en un allanamiento de propiedad privada puedes salir de rositas.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El error gordo es grabarlo y subirlo a las redes, eso se hace sin pruebas de ese tipo.



Según tengo entendido lo grabaron vecinos, ellos obviamente no estaban grabando.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> _"No le vá pasá ná, amoh hasé un croufunding y coger tubuses pá Mursia pa poyarloh. Ze grava pa proteherze ante loj jueses; el Ejtado es güeno y comprenzivo con quién quiere saltarse sus leye y prusedimientoh"_
> 
> Mode cuñao épico y experto en derecho Burbuja.info OFF.
> 
> ...



Ok subhumano.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (3 Sep 2022)

Es un hack al sistema.

Cuando entiendes que el actual código, en el fondo, es garantista con la parte _incumplidora_ de la ley, la opción de explotación de la falla es precisamente posicionarse en ese lado.

Si el contrato social está quebrado de facto, lo estúpido es seguir actuando como si funcionase correctamente.


----------



## DOM + (3 Sep 2022)

Lo jodido es que si lo entrullan al salir tiene a otros okupas metidos

El problema no es de él ni del okupa. Es de un sistema podrido.

Si el sistema funcionase no habría okupas y esto no hubiera pasado.

El okupa es un puto lumpen que se aprovecha de un sistema garantista corrupto.

Si eres decente en este sistema te joden


----------



## luron (3 Sep 2022)

La tipificacion de la realización arbitraria del propio derecho tiene sentido si la administración de justicia opera con la debida celeridad.

Si para un lanzamiento (por el procedimiento de la LECIV hay que esperar el tiempo que indican las estadísticas del CGPJ y además te comes un probable robo de bienes muebles, destrozos, pago de gastos de suministros, pago de impuestos/ tasas, más el tiempo en que no has podido disfrutar del bien que te pertenece y el daño moral, está claro que la administración de justicia no funciona.


----------



## bondiappcc (3 Sep 2022)

Si la justicia no funciona diligentemente, no queda más remedio que acudir al bastón y la autoprotección con todos los riesgos que el asunto conlleva de cascar a algún inocente.


----------



## Ally (3 Sep 2022)

Mis respetos a ese hombre.


----------



## Sardónica (3 Sep 2022)

Esas cosas se hacen de noche y sin tik tok.


----------



## Ignatius (3 Sep 2022)

Lo que es seguro es que ese buen hombre no vuelve a votar al partido único la PP-PESOE.


----------



## Andrés Hurtado (3 Sep 2022)

Y ponerle un bozal a tu hijo e inyectarle una terapia génica contra una enfermedad inventada. Hay que ser buen ciudadano.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

Depresión de la Plaga dijo:


> Ok subhumano.




Ok, hijo de puta borracho.


----------



## MaccLad (3 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Un Heroe
> 
> Yo le daba una medalla al ciudadano y lo pondria de ejemplo a seguir
> 
> ...



A muerte con el "desokupador" y asco infinito al acoso y derribo al que está siendo sometido por la mayoría de medios. Pero estoy de estas chorradas de "los del norte" (aludiendo generalmente a los vascos) hasta la puta polla. Que sí, que una gran parte de la sociedad está alienada, los batasunis NWO, las Nekanes femi-camioneras dan una grima del copón y el PNV mierda puta. Pero nunca os dignaréis a comentar que en Barakaldo, Sestao o Santurce se han dado las desocupaciones populares -básicamente vecinos amenazando en masa a los parásitos en sus puertas- más tochas (casi siempre contra etnianos, pero también contra sarracenos) desde hace años, que las manifestaciones más grandes contra la dictadura covidiana se dieron en San Sebastián, que bastantes menas -y gitanos rumanos- han acabado en la ría de Bilbao o que incluso hooligans de extrema izquierda de Herri Norte han ajusticiado más de una vez pandilleros "latinos". Mientras vosotros mucho votar a los salvapatrias de VOX (un vividor de los chiringuitos con su zorra judía puteando en Instagram, el cabrón sionista de Steegmann que quiere encerrar a los no vacunados, la Macarena con su Pornhub, etc...), vuestro acento desagradable de retrasados, vuestro Mar Menor lleno de mierda y un paisaje desolado más propio de Eritrea que de Europa pero luego tenéis poblaciones enteras como Molina de Segura (líder en consumo de farlopa) dominadas por gitanacos sin que nadie diga ni pío, ciudades donde los moros andan (y mandan) a sus anchas o el mayor ratio, junto a Valencia, de retramongoles participantes de reality shows para oligofrénicos borderlines. Así que menos lobos, tunecino del norte, que tu tierra baldía no es ejemplo de una puta mierda.


----------



## RayoSombrio (3 Sep 2022)

Es su puta casa, estaba en su derecho a recuperarla. Si hubiese denunciado, la policía no le habría permitido el acceso. A lo sumo, le harán pagar una multa y a correr. Que también manda cojones, pero es la solución menos dolorosa.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Lo que es seguro es que ese buen hombre no vuelve a votar al partido único la PP-PESOE.




Hombre, que sea votonto, eso no lo cuestiona nadie.


----------



## Cuncas (3 Sep 2022)

Civiles haciendo el trabajo de policías y jueces.
+
Policías y jueces cooperando con delincuentes.
+
Terroristas de los massmierda defendiendo a delincuentes
______________________________________________________________________

Régimen del 78


----------



## jaimegvr (3 Sep 2022)

van a ir a por el, porque si no le pasa nada, cundirá el ejemplo y si los ciudadanos se toman el derecho por su cuenta, el Estado pierde todo su poder.
Este paga con carcel seguro, el Estado aplicará medidas duras para evitar esto.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Lo jodido es que si lo entrullan al salir tiene a otros okupas metidos
> 
> El problema no es de él ni del okupa. Es de un sistema podrido.
> 
> Si el sistema funcionase no habría okupas y esto no hubiera pasado.




El problema es que la vivienda no es una "inversión", si no un bien básico, como la comida.

El invierno demográfico, el fin del dinero barato y la crisis energética, es a decir el decrecimento por cojones post Peak Oil del 2018, va a poner a más de un hijo de puta vividor y especulador en su sitio, y entonces volverán los precios razonables y el "problema okupa" desaparecerá.


----------



## ENRABATOR (3 Sep 2022)

En el estado español, corrupto desde su fundacion, el estado protege a los criminales porque los criminales estan al mando


----------



## Shy (3 Sep 2022)

Ha tenido suerte, me alegro por él.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Sep 2022)

No es suficiente, ahora hay que desokupar a los rojos de España.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 Sep 2022)

Ya lo he explicado antes, pero resumiendo: "ahora la pelota está en el otro tejado"- La casa la tiene el dueño y los otros solo pueden denunciar que los han pillado cometiendo un delito y les han amenazado para que deje de realizarlo.

*"Si es un particular quien presencia el delito podrá detener al que intentare cometer un delito, cuando va a cometerlo o al delincuente de manera infraganti*. Se persigue así una finalidad doble. Se asegura la puesta a disposición de la justicia del presunto autor del delito."


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ok, hijo de puta borracho.



No proyectes.


----------



## DOM + (3 Sep 2022)

]


Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> El problema es que la vivienda no es una "inversión", si no un bien básico, como la comida.
> 
> El invierno demográfico, el fin del dinero barato y la crisis energética, es a decir el decrecimento por cojones post Peak Oil del 2018, va a poner a más de un hijo de puta vividor y especulador en su sitio, y entonces volverán los precios razonables y el "problema okupa" desaparecerá.



No, no hay que darle tantas vueltas ni echarle la culpa al peak oil ni historias ni excusas.

En mi familia tuvimos okupas hace ya casi 30 años en la casa del pueblo. Yo era un crio. Eran okupas jipis blancos. Ni peak oil ni rollos.
Luego ya 10 años mas tarde los volvimos a tener pero ahora eran negros.

Blancos y negros en edad de trabajar. Se los echó a todos. Eran otros tiempos. Pero dejaban la casa hecha mierda. Además nunca es gente que almenos te okupe y viva decentemente. Viven como putos guarros y mola mas hacer el jipi que levantarse a currar cada dia claro. Si tienes que robarle la casa a un obrero que se joda.

Nosotros hemos sido clase obrera toda la vida y nunca hemos tenido la idea de okupar nada. Porque no somos lumpen de mierda. Yo ya tengo mi piso pagado y he sudado cada euro. Y como yo lo puede hacer todo el mundo pero...claro jode trabajar y ahorrar.

El problema es educativo (cultura del NO esfuerzo y cero respeto y que papa estado me de todo del dinero del remero, osea socialismo) y de un sistema garantista con el criminal y una sociedad gilipollas que ademas dice pobrecitos okupas (hasta que les okupan a ellos, ahí si que los quieren fuera rapido)

Cuantos okupas se compran la piscina, la tv de último modelo 2000€ o tienen el bmw en la puerta? O se gastan pasta en drogas? O la play que no falte. Y todos con moviles mejores que mi mierda de xiaomi.

Lumpen de mierda todos. La casa no la pagan pero todo lo demás sí. Aunque seguramente salga además de los impuestos de los remeros. Son parasitos en el 90% de las okupaciones.

Esos okupas saben que la ley les protege. Los HDLGP que gobiernan podrian cambiarlo pero no lo hacen. Porque si a ellos, a alguien importante o a un poli les okupan salen rapido, si te lo hacen a ti, te jodes remero de mierda. Otra de las maneras de jodernos mas y más 

Si el sistema no fuese corrupto y se respetara la propiedad privada esto no pasaría.

Sin respeto a la propiedad privada tienes jungla, tienes socialismo, tienes España


----------



## cortoplacista (3 Sep 2022)

Defiendes tu propiedad --> delincuente
Defiendes tu familia --> diversófobo
Defiendes tu identidad --> racista
Defiendes tus costumbres --> nacionalista
Defiendes tu libertad --> fascista

Y no te han declarado la guerra, qué va, son casualidades.


----------



## Mol34 (3 Sep 2022)

¿Cuándo va la gente a darse cuenta de que las cosas no se arreglan así?. Las cosas se arreglan mirando quién presentó y aprobó la ley que permite a gente saltarse los derechos de una propiedad privada. Se localizan concejales, alcaldes, diputados y arrimados de ese partido, y se les pega fuego a sus bienes inmobiliarios, con nocturnidad y alevosía. Recomiendo hacer esto a quién le ocupen una casa. Si lo hiciera mucha gente, el problema cambiaba de punto de vista.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (3 Sep 2022)

Sabes que el país está condenado cuando el “delincuente” es el que intenta recuperar su casa.
Esto sería impensable hace 50 años.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (3 Sep 2022)

*Les ha aplicado la ley rumana. ¿Dónde está el problema?*




*Ese hombre ha hecho BIEN *


----------



## tolondango (3 Sep 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Ayuso, después de integrar en tu discurso como asumibles en tu "pogromo", quiero decir, en tu "pograma" hechos reprobables que suponen un dilema moral, ¿por qué no integras también la recuperación express por el propietario de su vivienda ocupada?
> A mí me parece menos grave esto que privar de una vida futura a un nasciturus.
> 
> Todos sus votontos pueden verse en esa tesitura: en la de ver su casa ocupada y así vas a pillar más votos pa la saca. Piénsalo Ayuso.



Esto ha sucedido en Murcia, no en Madrid. Así que en vez de utilizar cualquier cosa para atacar a Ayuso..... ¿Por qué dónde pone Ayuso no lo sustituyes por Sánchez?

Enviado desde mi motorola one action mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CATD (3 Sep 2022)

al publicarlo sabia a lo que se exponía. De no haberlo publicado, aqui paz y despues gloria


----------



## tolondango (3 Sep 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> ]
> 
> No, no hay que darle tantas vueltas ni echarle la culpa al peak oil ni historias.
> 
> ...



Alto y claro. Como Dios manda.

Enviado desde mi motorola one action mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (3 Sep 2022)

De locos...


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (3 Sep 2022)

Periodistas progres con el culo en llamas para que no cunda el ejemplo a base de mentiras.

NO hay delito de coacciones, ya que los okupas estaban realizando un acto ILEGAL y este hombre solo les dijo que se fueran de su propiedad. Coacciones es precisamente lo contrario, que los ocupas amenazaran al propietario para que salga de su vivienda.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Sep 2022)

CATD dijo:


> al publicarlo sabia a lo que se exponía. De no haberlo publicado, aqui paz y despues gloria



Que a estas alturas todavía no os entereis algunos....cuando ha salido en todos los medios....que menuda lata han dado con el tema.

No es el quien lo da a conocer, son sus vecinos, que flaco favor le hacen. Son ellos quienes lo graban todo y después lo suben a las redes o lo entregan a los medios y de ahí que se de a conocer la noticia, de no hacer esto los vecinos, no se hubiese enterado nadie (la policia ni tomó nota al haberse ido ya estos ocupas. El peca de partidillo luego al salir en los medios, porque todo lo que reconozca en los medios puede servir en un futuro juicio. Por suerte parece que le tocaron unos ocupas de los normalitos, que no se pusieron violentos y se fueron sin más y que de momento parece que no quieren denunciar. Porque de ser otros, le hubiese caido una buena.

Eso si, bastante inútil el hombre. Dice que ya le pasó en otra vivienda que se la ocuparon y al ser durante la pandemia cuando estaba todo en trámite se alargaron y le costó 5 años echarlos. Y después de eso se compra una casa de 350.000e y no pone ni una mísera cámara para al menos tener la posibilidad de si le entran estar allí en minutos antes de que cambien cerraduras o puedan demostrar que llevan días viviendo. Algunos no aprenden.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (3 Sep 2022)

tolondango dijo:


> Esto ha sucedido en Murcia, no en Madrid. Así que en vez de utilizar cualquier cosa para atacar a Ayuso..... ¿Por qué dónde pone Ayuso no lo sustituyes por Sánchez?
> 
> Enviado desde mi motorola one action mediante Tapatalk



De Sánchez ya sabemos lo amoral que es. Bueno, está un paso más allá en la evolución de la amoralidad y un escalón por debajo de la evolución humana.
Traía a este hilo el debate de la justificación de Ayuso de hechos que provocan un dilema moral.
Solo le daba ideas para pillar más votos.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (3 Sep 2022)

Está todo preparado ahora con que intención .puede que crear más indefensión a los dueños de la vivienda .


----------



## Can Cervecero (3 Sep 2022)

El delito conocido como “realización arbitraria del propio derecho” -contemplado en el artículo 455.1 del Código Penal- *castiga con una pena de 6 a 12 meses de multa a quien, para realizar un derecho propio, actuando fuera de las vías legales, empleare violencia, intimidación o fuerza en las cosas*. 








Realización arbitraria del propio derecho: multa a los impacientes


El delito conocido como “realización arbitraria del propio derecho” castiga con una pena de 6 a 12 meses de multa a quien, para realizar un derecho propio, actuando fuera de las vías legales, empleare violencia, intimidación o fuerza en las cosas.




glosas.es


----------



## morethanafeeling (3 Sep 2022)

A este le van a dar un castigo ejemplar y desproporcionado para que no cunda el ejemplo.

Al sistema no le interesa que la gente solucione los problemas por su cuenta a pesar de que el sistema no ofrece ninguna alternativa. Es más, promueve que todas estas cosas sucedan, siendo totalmente permisivo con la delincuencia e incluso justificándola.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Sep 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Defiendes tu propiedad --> delincuente
> Defiendes tu familia --> diversófobo
> Defiendes tu identidad --> racista
> Defiendes tus costumbres --> nacionalista
> ...



Defiendes tu religión --> fanático
Defiendes la virginidad durante el noviazgo --> reprimido sexualmente


----------



## Javito Putero (3 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y los okupas cargando sus enseres en su coche.... un Audi A6
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178070
> 
> ...



yo creo que es un ford mondeo


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El error gordo es grabarlo y subirlo a las redes, eso se hace sin pruebas de ese tipo.



Difundirlo no, pero grabarlo sí, para evitar que las ratas okupas se inventen lesiones.


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El error gordo es grabarlo y subirlo a las redes, eso se hace sin pruebas de ese tipo.



Es un acierto del que sentirse orgulloso. Que cunda el ejemplo.


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Sep 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Difundirlo no, pero grabarlo sí, para evitar que las ratas okupas se inventen lesiones.



Grabarlo sí y difundirlo también.


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Sep 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Probablemente quisiera que todo el mundo lo viese y convertirse en víctima mediática para crear una corriente ; el problema es que los medios la han tomado con él y va a ser el malo de la película.



No. Ni la borregada vacunada comprará el relato de que es el malo.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (3 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Grabarlo sí y difundirlo también.



La difusión es un error que puede salir carísimo si hay denuncia a la AEPD.

Si yo hubiese sido el padre de los niños okupas y veo al propietario grabando, lo primero que le digo a cualquiera de los niños es “quítate el bañador”.


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Sep 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> La difusión es un error que puede salir carísimo si hay denuncia a la AEPD.
> 
> Si yo hubiese sido el padre de los niños okupas y veo al propietario grabando, lo primero que le digo a cualquiera de los niños es “quítate el bañador”.



Es un acierto del que la mayoría de españoles se congratulan. Que cunda el ejemplo.

A los niños me habría alegrado que les hubiera dado una hostia.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (3 Sep 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> La difusión es un error que puede salir carísimo si hay denuncia a la AEPD.
> 
> Si yo hubiese sido el padre de los niños okupas y veo al propietario grabando, lo primero que le digo a cualquiera de los niños es “quítate el bañador”.



Asi no puede difundirlo o se lo pensaria dos veces, que bueno, asi es mas dificil sino imposible procesarle.
Joder jugada maestra.


----------



## Juanchufri (3 Sep 2022)

Como dijo el buen hombre, mejor que lloren ellos que mis hijas.


----------



## birdland (3 Sep 2022)

A mi me da igual que si el vídeo que si los medios o la madre que los pario a todos 

que te roben tu casa y la justicia no haga nada , y de hacer algo , es joder al propietario indicaen que país vivimos . Punto , no hay nada más que considerar


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Sep 2022)

Hay que ser profundamente subnormal para colgar el vidrio por ahi. Pero es lo que tiene la TURBOSUBNORMALIZACION


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Sep 2022)

Y despues buscar a la escoria niñorratosa que dice que a los esclavos hay que quitarles encima el puto misero SMI y meterles otra paliza


----------



## Zepequenhô (3 Sep 2022)

Pues la gracia le va a costar de 40.000 a 60.000 euros.


----------



## Yomimo (3 Sep 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Veamos cómo trata la Buena nueva el panfleto NIUS DIARIO:
> 
> *Los dos delitos a los que se enfrenta el hombre que 'desokupó' su chalet en Murcia con barras de hierro*
> 
> ...



A ver si cunde el ejemplo, es la única manera de solucionar esto.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (3 Sep 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Estaría bien conocer este delito: *realización arbitraria del propio derecho*
> 
> Si sale a cuenta de que te condenen por ello y no pasar por un via crucis judicial...pues adelante!!











Delito de realización arbitraria del propio derecho


El Capítulo IV 'De la realización arbitraria del propio derecho', está compuesto por un único artículo, el CP,...




www.iberley.es


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (3 Sep 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Delito de realización arbitraria del propio derecho
> 
> 
> El Capítulo IV 'De la realización arbitraria del propio derecho', está compuesto por un único artículo, el CP,...
> ...



El Capítulo IV "_De la realización arbitraria del propio derecho_", está compuesto por un único artículo, el Art. 455 ,CP, según el cual, el que,* para realizar un derecho propio*, actuando fuera de las vías legales, empleare violencia, intimidación o fuerza en las cosas, será castigado con la pena de_* multa de seis a doce meses*_. Se impondrá_* la pena superior en grado* _si para la_* intimidación o violencia se hiciera uso de armas u objetos peligrosos.*_


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Sep 2022)

No te enteras, el efecto de haber subido el video y que, con suerte se difunda, multiplicará el empleo de defender el derecho propio por abandono del estado

puede propiciar una reaccion en cadena

a pesar de que habéis cada vez más mariquitas, este sigue suendo un país con gente de nervio



Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> "Ej que ze graba pa proteherze, ej mu lijtoh, no le va de pasá ná"
> 
> 
> Leído con estos, mis ojos, en Burbuja.info.
> ...


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (3 Sep 2022)

La multa estará en torno a 2000 euros


----------



## España1 (3 Sep 2022)

Ese debería ser el modus operandi general. La policía, los jueces, están solo para defender políticos


----------



## cujo (3 Sep 2022)

Tiras la puerta abajo de la segunda residencia del alcalde de tu ciudad , cambias la cerradura , vas a la casa q te han ocupado y les dices q le cambias tu casa por una mas grande y mejor .
Asunto solucionado


----------



## tolondango (3 Sep 2022)

Perdón por lo que voy a decir: la culpa la tenéis todos los foreros que no tenéis en el ignore a semejante bicho.
Yo lo hice en su día, y mano de santo. Si leo lo que escribe, es porque le citais. 
No hay mayor desprecio que no hacer aprecio. Que se harte de predicar en el desierto. 

Enviado desde mi SM-T580 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tolondango (3 Sep 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Pues la gracia le va a costar de 40.000 a 60.000 euros.



Bien empleados están. En mi caso, añada otros 10.000 para un sicario.

Enviado desde mi SM-T580 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djvan (3 Sep 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Me suda la polla lo del delito de realización arbitraria del propio derecho. Si la justicia no hace su trabajo, lo tiene que hacer el ciudadano.



Es que… que exista un delito de ejercer tu derecho ?? Ya es una declaración de intenciones de este sistema crimínal


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El error gordo es grabarlo y subirlo a las redes, eso se hace sin pruebas de ese tipo.



lo hicieron con la misma intención que grabaron la orgía de la manada de Pamplona, suponiendo que el vídeo era una prueba a su favor. 


"se equivocaron "


----------



## djvan (3 Sep 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Pues la gracia le va a costar de 40.000 a 60.000 euros.



40k ??

lo que cuesta un bogado con recursos.
5 años de trámites 
Pérdida de salud
perdidas Por el daño ocasionado ese tiempo en ti casa?

si no tienes antecedentes aún con esos 40k sale más rentable sacarlos uno mismo


----------



## djvan (3 Sep 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Civiles haciendo el trabajo de policías y jueces.
> +
> Policías y jueces cooperando con delincuentes.
> +
> ...



Por eso este vídeo es vital 

Pra que la gente reaccione ya de una vez y abra los ojos


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> _"No le vá pasá ná, amoh hasé un croufunding y coger tubuses pá Mursia pa poyarloh. Ze grava pa proteherze ante loj jueses; el Ejtado es güeno y comprenzivo con quién quiere saltarse sus leye y prusedimientoh"_
> 
> Mode cuñao épico y experto en derecho Burbuja.info OFF.
> 
> ...



Creo que no es un problema de dinero.

Es el año y medio durante el cual no puede acceder a su propiedad, mientras el Okupa puede robar/destrozar todo en el interior.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## chemarin (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El error gordo es grabarlo y subirlo a las redes, eso se hace sin pruebas de ese tipo.



Ese es el único error, grabarlo y publicarlo, no sé qué tiene la gente en la cabeza.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Sep 2022)

Realización arbitraria es que te ocupen la casa unos g-thanos y después los eches a palos. Es bueno saberlo.


----------



## JmDt (3 Sep 2022)

En 0,001 una asociación de abogados progres se ocupará de tocar los huevos de mano de la sexta a este héroe sin capa.

En fin espero que reciba todo el apoyo popular que los medios le van a negar.

Caso Mediático Ruina para un rato.


----------



## Guano For Life (3 Sep 2022)

Van a crujirle para hacer ejemplo y disuadir a la borregada de actuar de forma similar


----------



## Scout.308 (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> No es mala idea, nuestro país, es una mina de cuñaos y gañanes casi analfabetos.
> 
> Gracias, algo haré.



Y de maricones rojazos comunistas como tú que justifican los genocidios siempre y cuando sean perpetrados por los tuyos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Y de maricones rojazos comunistas como tú que justifican los genocidios siempre y cuando sean perpetrados por los tuyos.




¿Por qué soy "roho"? ¿Por que lo digas tú, borracho ladrón de mierda?, ¿que has robado hasta a tú propia familia?

Anda y muérete por allí tirado, so hijo de puta, que no te quieren ni los perros


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No te enteras, el efecto de haber subido el video y que, con suerte se difunda, multiplicará el empleo de defender el derecho propio por abandono del estado
> 
> puede propiciar una reaccion en cadena
> 
> a pesar de que habéis cada vez más mariquitas, este sigue suendo un país con gente de nervio




Ja ja ja ja


Otro gañán ladrón paleto de mierda, reaccionario y analfabeto.

Vete para Murcia a "asesorar" al pocas-luces este, al que seguro que ninguno de sus vecinos "propietarios" van a ayudarlo ni a darle un puto euro.

"Reacción en cadena" dice el gilipollas este, ja ja ja, esto es España subnormal de mierda, en donde cada uno mira por lo suyo y se tiene envidia del vecino, y se le ralla el coche o se le pinchan las ruedas si lo aparcas en la calle y es más bonito que el de otros.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Van a crujirle para hacer ejemplo y disuadir a la borregada de actuar de forma similar





Efectivamente, ningún estado tolera ni tolerará, que nadie actúe a su margen.

Siempre a sido así.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

No sabes ni quotear, pedazo de mierda hijo de puta
[/QUOTE]



Eso eso, ¿Cuánto debes al banco borracho de mierda?, ¿Como va el euribor?

Es que uso el móvil, borracho endeudado de mierda, perdón, propietario ser de luz.


Yo no tengo la culpa de que pagues de prestado hasta los calzoncillos que llevas puestos, paga tú frustración con tú PM o tus muertos. ¿No te jode?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Sep 2022)

Puta mierda de gente que vive del crédito y lo prestado, y encima se creen superiores.

Asco de gentuza. Cigarras de mierda.


----------



## Scout.308 (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Por qué soy "roho"? ¿Por que lo digas tú, borracho ladrón de mierda?, ¿que has robado hasta a tú propia familia?
> 
> Anda y muérete por allí tirado, so hijo de puta, que no te quieren ni los perros



Eres el único putinista del foro que no es incel, lástima que para ti follar significa que te rompan el cacas xD


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Sep 2022)

Ocupa muerto abono pa mi huerto.
Ocupa reventado , pienso para mí ganado.


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Veamos cómo trata la Buena nueva el panfleto NIUS DIARIO:
> 
> *Los dos delitos a los que se enfrenta el hombre que 'desokupó' su chalet en Murcia con barras de hierro*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ballenero37 (3 Sep 2022)

Menuda puta verguenza, ese hombre ha recuperado su casa y asi se tenia que quedar, los okupas que vayan dnd puedan.


----------



## J.M. Diaz (3 Sep 2022)

Cómo el que se graba a 200 por autopista y lo sube a rrss , él se lo ha buscado sí le meten mano.


----------



## Marvelita (3 Sep 2022)

> "el que, para realizar un derecho propio actuando fuera de las vías legales, emplease violencia, intimidación o fuerza en las cosas, será castigado con la pena de multa de seis a doce meses



Por lo visto tenia una hipoteca de 400mil euros, bien merece unos meses en la carcel si con ello no pierdo ese dinero.



> Puede imponerse una pena superior si se utilizan armas u objetos peligrosos.



mas con ositos de peluche de cada a los videos, pero detro por si acaso llevas armas blancas o sprays de pimienta.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (3 Sep 2022)

Con toda la jeta el diario de hijos de puta ese diciendo las penas que enfrentan por desocupar a unos perros asquerosos de SU VIVIENDA. Asco de pais


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Sep 2022)

No hay fotos del puto gordo subnormal y sus hamijos lorzeros???


----------



## antiglobalista (3 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No hay fotos del puto gordo subnormal y sus hamijos lorzeros???




iba a decirte un comentario relacionado con barras de hierro y tu cabeza pero mejor me callo


----------



## la mano negra (3 Sep 2022)

¡ Qué cojones tienen los murcianos ! ¡ Así se hace !


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Sep 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¡ Qué cojones tienen los murcianos ! ¡ Así se hace !



La mayoria son medio getanos con sangre mora.


----------



## IMPULSES (3 Sep 2022)

auyador dijo:


> Le han cogido saña los medios de comunicación, desde el minuto cero buscando como convertirlo en el delincuente



Ya sabéis, este invierno, cuando nos corten la luz y la calefacción tendremos q ir en masa a calentarnos y cargar el.movil a la Moncloa y a las casas de nuestros "amados" políticos. 
Total hasta q no pasen 5 días no te pueden desahuciar


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Sep 2022)

djvan y otros tienen razón, ese video ha sido importante, que te moleste es otro indicio

te sea leve... 



Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ja ja ja ja
> 
> 
> Otro gañán ladrón paleto de mierda, reaccionario y analfabeto.
> ...


----------



## carlitros_15 (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> _"No le vá pasá ná, amoh hasé un croufunding y coger tubuses pá Mursia pa poyarloh. Ze grava pa proteherze ante loj jueses; el Ejtado es güeno y comprenzivo con quién quiere saltarse sus leye y prusedimientoh"_
> 
> Mode cuñao épico y experto en derecho Burbuja.info OFF.
> 
> ...



Clara, lo que le recomiendas es no salirse del redil y ser un buen y obediente ciudadano y poner la pertinente denuncia confiando en que el Sistema le vaya a proteger. Es decir, arruinarse pagando la hipoteca ,un abogado y quedarse AÑOS esperando una sentencia que se van a pasar por los cojones una y otra vez, mientras los okupas siguen viviendo en su puta casa y él tiene que pagar luz, agua, electricidad y todos los suministros para que al final, dentro de años, recupere con suerte una casa que le habrán destrozado antes de largarse, si es que no les da por abrirle la puerta a otros okupas y repetir el sistema ad infinito. 

Por qué tú siempre defiendes el mal en todas las vertientes, dimensiones y circunstancias? Todos los posts que leo que has escrito estás defendiendo al mal. ¿Es acaso porque eres un sodomita y tienes una enfermedad mental que hace que tu brújula moral enferma apunte siempre al mal? Si es así, deberías buscar ayuda médica, pues eres patológicamente un enfermo peligroso para la sociedad. 

Y, sin embargo, he conocido sodomitas que defienden el bien, la libertad y la propiedad privada, así que no puedes poner como excusa tu enfermedad mental para justificar tu defensa del mal.


----------



## carlitros_15 (3 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No hay fotos del puto gordo subnormal y sus hamijos lorzeros???



Rojos defendiendo a los delincuentes y criminales y atacando, odiando e insultado a los ciudadanos que tratan de recuperar la casa que han comprado con su esfuerzo.

Y todavía hay gente que vota a estos monstruos morales...


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Sep 2022)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> Rojos defendiendo a los delincuentes y criminales y atacando, odiando e insultado a los ciudadanos que tratan de recuperar la casa que han comprado con su esfuerzo.
> 
> Y todavía hay gente que vota a estos monstruos morales...



Se lo merece por puto gordo subnormal que fue en chanclas y se grabo para despues colgarlo. Mas puto subnormal no se puede ser....


----------



## jlmmin37 (3 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> _"No le vá pasá ná, amoh hasé un croufunding y coger tubuses pá Mursia pa poyarloh. Ze grava pa proteherze ante loj jueses; el Ejtado es güeno y comprenzivo con quién quiere saltarse sus leye y prusedimientoh"_
> 
> Mode cuñao épico y experto en derecho Burbuja.info OFF.
> 
> ...



No hay abierto procedimiento penal alguno. La misma información lo dice: no hay presentada ninguna denuncia.


----------



## Guaguei (3 Sep 2022)

la justicia anda peor que los politicos y no es por casualidad, esto es solo un ejemplo, podrida, incompetente, indiferente a mas no poder

la de tramites que se necesitan para adquirir una vivienda, notario, registro civil, mil cosas
el alquiler tambien tiene sus cositas
y luego resulta que te puedes tirar 5 años para que se esclarezca si la casa es tuya, del ocupa o de ninguno de los dos
es que necesita un trabajo judicial muy concienzudo y hay que estar seguros

es de locos el estado, pero asi lo quieren


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (3 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> La mayoria son medio getanos con sangre mora.



¿Un progre racista?No me lo puedo "de creer".
Solo les interesan las otras razas pa engañarlas y que les llenen la saca de votos.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (3 Sep 2022)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> No hay abierto procedimiento penal alguno. La misma información lo dice: no hay presentada ninguna denuncia.



Esperate que con la publicidad que se ha dado al caso, no tardarán los okupas en presentarla, y si no es así seguro que la fiscalía actúa de oficio y la presenta,


----------



## zulu (3 Sep 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> ¿Un progre racista?No me lo puedo "de creer".
> Solo les interesan las otras razas pa engañarlas y que les llenen la saca de votos.



No, solo es un pobre desgraciado y aburrido troll de interné


----------



## Fra Diavolo (3 Sep 2022)

Este señor tiene mis respectos, porque tiene huevos.

Lo que le ha faltado es cerebro: hay que ser tonto para dejar constancia de la desocupación.

Por otra parte nos merecemos lo que nos pase. A este señor debería ir toda la ciudad a apoyarle, y liarla bien gorda.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Sep 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> ¿Un progre racista?No me lo puedo "de creer".
> Solo les interesan las otras razas pa engañarlas y que les llenen la saca de votos.



Con los mursianos fachas si.


----------



## Evangelion (3 Sep 2022)

Nada, no le va a pasar NADA.
¿Quien le va a denunciar,? ¿los sinsustancia de los ocupas?...ya saben como se las gasta el dueño...buscaran otra casa más fácil de ocupar ¿alguno sabe de alguna casa de algun periodista de la sexta por Murcia?...es para una cosa.


----------



## Atotrapo (3 Sep 2022)

Los medios lo condenaran y harán todo lo posible hasta cubrir la noticia de la detención, básicamente porque si dijeran que es un héroe les saltaría toda la izquierda y los perroflautas acusándoles de ser fascistas apoya sector bancario.


----------



## riggedd (4 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> _"No le vá pasá ná, amoh hasé un croufunding y coger tubuses pá Mursia pa poyarloh. Ze grava pa proteherze ante loj jueses; el Ejtado es güeno y comprenzivo con quién quiere saltarse sus leye y prusedimientoh"_
> 
> Mode cuñao épico y experto en derecho Burbuja.info OFF.
> 
> ...



Lo hizo bien hombre, las formas le perdieron un poco, pero el fondo es bueno y además ejemplarizante, ya mismo a este ritmo los okupas se van a tener que buscar otro paisillo.


----------



## boyra (4 Sep 2022)

A veces interesa detenerlo rápido para el circo, pero otras es mejor taparlo todo y que no corra...me da que este es el segundo caso


----------



## ANS² (4 Sep 2022)

hay que criminalizarlo, no vaya a ser que al resto de ciudadanos nos dé por hacer lo mismo

es el gran miedo de los políticos, que estarán protegidos por policías, pero si nos ponemos todos a una los barremos de un plumazo


----------



## greg_house (4 Sep 2022)

Esto es un poco raro todo. De todas maneras, si a esta gente les meten un puro por ir sacar a aquellos caraduras, va a ser un problema para los impartidores de la justicia. 

¿Porque? Porque el mensaje que se va a dar es, que no se imparte justicia y que aqui estamos en un paraiso para mangantes y caraduras.


----------



## pandillero (4 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Un Heroe
> 
> Yo le daba una medalla al ciudadano y lo pondria de ejemplo a seguir
> 
> ...



Hay que decir que curiosamente se dan pocos casos de ocupación por el norte, en comparacion al sur, si entendemos por norte la cornisa cantábrica, y excluyendo Cataluña.


----------



## lefebre (4 Sep 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Estaría bien conocer este delito: *realización arbitraria del propio derecho*
> 
> Si sale a cuenta de que te condenen por ello y no pasar por un via crucis judicial...pues adelante!!



Lo gracioso que luego los medios promueven la realización arbitraria del propio derecho siempre diciendo que intervengas en caso de presenciar una violación o maltrato. Pero en robos o allanamientos parece ser que no


----------



## NXT (4 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Eso por no denunciar y ir a un abogado, que es lo que tendría que haber hecho desde el minuto cero, pero claro, *como debe ser un rata y un pesetero de esos que alquilan sin contrato,* luego vienen los problemas.



No inventes, que está todo grabado y los okupas ponen de excusa que creían que la casa era de un banco, no dicen nada de ningún supuesto alquiler.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Sep 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Hay que decir que curiosamente se dan pocos casos de ocupación por el norte, en comparacion al sur, si entendemos por norte la cornisa cantábrica, y excluyendo Cataluña.



En mi tierra todo lo que está arriba es norte, incluyendo cataluñistan


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> En mi tierra todo lo que está arriba es norte, incluyendo cataluñistan



Cagluñistán y Gvarselona.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Sep 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Esto es un poco raro todo. De todas maneras, si a esta gente les meten un puro por ir sacar a aquellos caraduras, va a ser un problema para los impartidores de la justicia.
> 
> ¿Porque? Porque el mensaje que se va a dar es, que no se imparte justicia y que aqui estamos en un paraiso para mangantes y caraduras.



Cosa que es TOTALMENTE CIERTA


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Sep 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Estaría bien conocer este delito: *realización arbitraria del propio derecho*
> 
> Si sale a cuenta de que te condenen por ello y no pasar por un via crucis judicial...pues adelante!!











Realización arbitraria del propio derecho ▶ ¡Abogados te informan!


El delito de realización arbitraria del propio derecho castiga al sujeto cuando se toma la justicia por su propia mano con violencia o fuerza




www.mundojuridico.info





Entiendo que si a una mujer la están violando y no deja terminar al violador por huir. Podría considerarse el mismo delito.

Es una mierda de ley innecesaria y el ejemplo patético.

Pero incluso en este caso no aplica.

¿Aquí nadie juzga a la justicia por fallar siempre a favor del delincuente o ser destrucrmtivamente lenta?


----------



## Sergey Vodka (4 Sep 2022)

Ese es el camino.
Como buen Mandaloriano okupado


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (4 Sep 2022)

la _ley rumana_ significa que a mí nadie me toca los cajones:


----------



## ignatiux (4 Sep 2022)

Si los ciudadanos pudiesemos elegir a los Jueces, esto se terminaba rapidito.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------

